# DIY Plans For Making Insem. Tools



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

This board had an old posting for documents for making your insemination tools (Hooks, Holders, Etc.). I have not been able to find those documents.  

Dave Cushman's page has a good description of the tools, and a few suggestions, but I'm trying to find something more manufacturing details. 

I think the original documents might (??) have even been part of Sue Colby's II class, but I could be mistaken. 

My winter goal is to get Sue's video, watch it a few dozen times and be ready for the spring to practice a few times before her June class. I'd really like to have the equipment ready to go when the conditions are right, instead of rushing to find these docs, forging the tools, or spending a zillion dollars on equipment maybe equivalent to what I could have made. 

I know that a fair number of very high end holders and microscope mounted hooks are for sale through Ohio Queen Breeders and a few other people/companies, but I don't have the means to make the money needed to buy those machines. They appear to be very good machines, and they are probaby worth every dollar, considering the degree of refinement that went into their design. 

In all probability, cash flows will better next year. Most likely by the end of the next bee season I will buy a Harbo, a good CO2 system, and a Latshaw and/or Schley. Unfortunately I have to work with what I do, or do not, have today. 

Thanks for everyones help, 

Jeff


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I think I have a copy of those somewhere, I'll dig around tonight and see If I can find them.

I do have the Schley II instrument so if you need any dimensions, etc. I'd be willing to help. After trying several of the different instruments available the Schley is really the best available in my opinion, though I did actually like the Mackensen (sp?) better but it's not available. It's a simpler design and should be fairly easy to build. I plan on trying to build my own version over the winter. Sue has some information on her websites http://www.honeybee.breeding.com/ and http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/index.html

The harbo syringe however is a must have. It really beats the others hands down. The control is better, you won't move the tip while turning the knob, it's easy to deal with broken or cloged tips and you can store semen. Its' about $300.

There is nothing fancy to the CO2 system. Just a tank, regulator and valve, a welding store can set you up, just add some fittings, tubing and a small valve from the hardware store. It set me back about $200. But any co2 source would do. Look for CO2 inflators in a bike shop. You should be able to modify one of the cartrige inflators and just add a valve and tubing. See (http://www.rei.com/category/4500856.htm )

-Tim


----------



## george dilley (Sep 5, 2005)

tarheit when you find them will you post them on here i would be interested in seeing those as well


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I've posted the two articles that were in the old postings on my website. They are at http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/instrumental_insemination.phtml
I'll be adding other resources as soon as I can. (I still need to go though the material we received in class, etc. to see if there was anything more on building equipment.)

-Tim


----------



## george dilley (Sep 5, 2005)

tarheit thank you for the info you have a real nice site set up there


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Jeff, 

I got your e-mail asking about the plans, and with work I have been behind in answering e-mails. The articles that Tim posted are the same that I posted. Tim and I took Sues II class together and I believe both of us would recommend that you take the class. II would be very hard to learn even using Sues Video. One of the benefits of taking the class is you get to bring the queens that you inseminated home with you! Sues queens sell for $250 and $500 each. 

As for making your own equipment, it is a lot more expensive than you might think. Currently the Schley is selling for $1,500 without the Harbo syringe. The Schley comes with a syringe but it is not user friendly. Of the seven people in our class all of them ended up purchasing the Harbo by the end of the third day. 

I would purchase equipment rather than make it. With pre-made equipment you will not be tweaking the equipment as you are with homemade equipment. Remember the queens that you II you get to take with you so time is money. I got six queens ($1,500)and another student took sixteen queens ($4,000) back with him. 

Now as a CPA I believe in full disclosure. I have currently invested over $4,000 in making sting hooks and insemination equipment. Sue currently distributes the perforated sting hooks that I make. http://www.dave-cushman.net/temp/StingHooksFlyer72.pdf 

Currently I am working on two prototypes for insemination instruments. These instruments should be significantly more affordable than the one made by Schley. These instruments will likely also be distributed through Sue.

Another good reason to take Sues course are the contacts that you make. Tim has sent me some queens for my breeding program, and in return I will be sending him semen next spring before his drones are mature. I plan on contacting two more members from our class regarding the exchange of semen and queens. 

I would also recommend you read Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding by Harry H. Laidlaw Jr. and Robert E Page Jr. The last third of the book deals with controlled mating, genetics, and selective breeding. Read this book before taking Sues class because the class with make a lot more sense.

[ November 19, 2005, 06:22 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I agree, Sue's class is highly recommended as is her video. Though I must say that while her video is a great introduction, she makes the procedure look much too easy and it won't cover everything you need to know. Even with the right tools it still takes lots of practice.

-Tim


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

You guys have provided a great deal of insight. 

I hope that everyone that read the posts realize the dedication needed to do this correctly and what a waste of time, money, and research would result from half-heartly attempting it. 

I hope to accomplish the level of understanding that you have achieved, and maybe I'll be able to contribute some special understanding to other just as well has guys have done here. 

Thanks, 

Jeff


----------



## sebashtionh (Apr 6, 2016)

tarheit said:


> I think I have a copy of those somewhere, I'll dig around tonight and see If I can find them.
> 
> I do have the Schley II instrument so if you need any dimensions, etc. I'd be willing to help. After trying several of the different instruments available the Schley is really the best available in my opinion, though I did actually like the Mackensen (sp?) better but it's not available. It's a simpler design and should be fairly easy to build. I plan on trying to build my own version over the winter. Sue has some information on her websites http://www.honeybee.breeding.com/ and http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/index.html
> 
> ...


any chance of getting a copy of these plans? i would like to see if i can make the hooks.
I have the schleyII system with the forceps sting hook but would like to try the perforated sting hook


----------



## Justi (Apr 9, 2021)

tarheit said:


> I agree, Sue's class is highly recommended as is her video. Though I must say that while her video is a great introduction, she makes the procedure look much too easy and it won't cover everything you need to know. Even with the right tools it still takes lots of practice.
> 
> -Tim





tarheit said:


> I think I have a copy of those somewhere, I'll dig around tonight and see If I can find them.
> 
> I do have the Schley II instrument so if you need any dimensions, etc. I'd be willing to help. After trying several of the different instruments available the Schley is really the best available in my opinion, though I did actually like the Mackensen (sp?) better but it's not available. It's a simpler design and should be fairly easy to build. I plan on trying to build my own version over the winter. Sue has some information on her websites http://www.honeybee.breeding.com/ and http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/index.html
> 
> ...


Where is Sue's class is it in ca


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sue used to teach classes in California at UCD, Davis CA.
Also at Washington State university WSU
The most recent news I can find is from 2018 here:


http://www.honeybeeinsemination.com/training-.html


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I admire you guys just for trying this. My meat hooks (hands) are too well weathered and beaten up-for me, at home brain surgery would be easier. Best of luck, make some great queens.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr. Susan Cobey and Dr. Tim Lawrence teach the Instrumental Insemination class out of their home on Whidbey Island, Puget Sound in Washington state during the summer. Visit her website at www.honeybeeinsemination.com This would require some planning for transportation, lodging, meals, etc. 

Last I heard, one could also apply to Washington State University and take her classes there, more hours and perhaps a bit more in-depth. She's no longer teaching it at U.C. Davis.


----------

